# Fun with babies



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2014)

They are so cute


----------



## Ina (Dec 7, 2014)

What a lovely sound Sea.


----------



## Ina (Dec 7, 2014)

Denise, the one in the traveling playpin was on his way wasn't he.  I can sympathize with the poor doggy.  :goodone::saywhat:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2014)

LOL, those were my faves too I think Ina, lol, that poor dog freaked.  And the little feller scootin his playpen, they are smart, learn so fast hugs, denise


----------

